# Ohio River - Cincinnati - 06/04/20



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

The Ohio River hit 28.5 feet at Cincinnati today, which is in pool. It is forecast to remain there for awhile.
I took a ride to Fredrick's Landing, in Wilder, Ky., located about five miles up the Licking River from the confluence with the Ohio river. The current seemed to be moderate, but was still pretty muddy. I'm thinking of giving it a shot on Monday.

Photos from Fredrick's attached. 
Pretty shallow. Expect to get your trailer muddy.
No sticker required.
They plan on dredging it by the end of the month.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Isn't pool in Cincy 26.5?


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

crappiedude said:


> Isn't pool in Cincy 26.5?


I'm a generalist. 
It's not projected to hit 26.5 until Wednesday, fluctuating between 28 and 29 through the first of the week, so I guess it is still a couple of feet high.

My Kentucky Windage measurements are:
A) In Pool
B) In the Willows
C) In the Trees
D) Flooding


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

BMustang said:


> I'm a generalist.


back when the Ohio River was my usual destination, I used to consider anything under 30' as "pool" or fishable.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

BMustang said:


> The Ohio River hit 28.5 feet at Cincinnati today, which is in pool. It is forecast to remain there for awhile.
> I took a ride to Fredrick's Landing, in Wilder, Ky., located about five miles up the Licking River from the confluence with the Ohio river. The current seemed to be moderate, but was still pretty muddy. I'm thinking of giving it a shot on Monday.
> 
> Photos from Fredrick's attached.
> ...


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Good to see the ramp is finally in! I might check it out for shad or skipjacks.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

My experience has shown me that the best time to fish the Ohio in the area is when it's 28'-30'. Less and there is little current and the fish can scatter. More and the current is cooking and there is normally debris in the water. That range offers good current, cleaner water, some color which keeps the gars off your baits and concentrated fish. My all-time best night out was on a September night, river at 28.7' and rising slightly. Was anchored in front of Yeatman's Cove listening to the Reds game. We caught 30+ channels and blues up to 12 lbs that night and left the fish biting at 3 a.m. We literally couldn't keep 4 rods baited as a fish would hit a bait before we had the last rod rebaited. It was perfect. 

You know it.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

^^ Excellent logic!

Several years ago we caught the Ohio on the rise in late June, and consistently caught big flatheads in the 15-25 pound range, while tied up to the Beckjord Power Plant. Good times!


----------

